# Locomotive Engine House



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm posting my EH by request. I cut all my own scale lumber along with the metal roofing in my shop. This will be used in my saw mill area to service two Shay loco's. 

I started out using 1/4" cabinet grade plywood for the floor area. I scribed the floor area giving it the plank look.


The framing is typical for this era. This material is scaled lumber I cut from scrap Poplar from my jobs.
[/URL

I stained before covering.

[URL=http://s582.photobucket.com/user/Sawdust2009/media/Saw%20Mill/DSCF2246.jpg.html]

I cut some 3/4" wide x 1/16" thick planks for my walls. This will be a Board & Batten design. I glue these all around the walls & then go back & add the Battens over each joint. I scribe lines in various widths on the inside to give it a plank look while viewing through the windows.




Here I did a cardboard mock up of the roof pitch I'll be using.




This roof framing is sitting loose because I'm not sure if I want to remove it for viewing or not. I'm not much on modeling interiors but I might do this one.


I cut my own metal roofing then applied gray primer, dry brushed rust color then washed with A/I to weather. I used angle styrene pieces for the corners. The windows are from a commercial building I had left over, I just had to cut them down. I scratch built the round window, I can post that too if anyone is interested. I have some more detail work left to do yet. 


This saw mill area is rather large & I have been building it for the past three years off & on. Hope you enjoyed & please I welcome any questions or comments. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is great! That is a skill that I do not have and wished i did.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very cool


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is nice, :smilie_daumenpos: are you going to add some detail to the inside?

I will show Rusty's details in his engine house, this is what I mean,









I think that if he gets rid of ALL his HO stuff he will keep this. 


For members who have not seen it there are more pictures here.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17676&highlight=details+engine+house


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

NICE!:thumbsup:
ur interior looks so good with scribed boards looking like plank, i think u need to detail it. to nice not to.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic craftsmanship Sawdust.

If only my shaky hands could do
something like that. :appl:

Don


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I don't know the amount of interior detail yet but I will do something. BigEd thanks for the pic of the interior...I like that. I like the idea of the forge in the middle. I have plans for a boom for working over the track & some cabinets & basic tool junk that would be used. Guys don't get discouraged skills never happen over night. They come with experience & messing up a lot  My first scratch build was a small tool shed. I painted it, had lunch & came back about an hour later...it looked like a pretzel & I know it moved at least two inches. I never thought about bracing it but I know now. DonR my hands do ok for a 59 year old but I use a head magnifier a lot & too much of that gives me a headache.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice work look great


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing.

I have actually thinking about building something very similar myself lately. I find this thread to be very inspiring right now. 


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really nice engine house. Great detail in the framing!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

excellent work ..really nice !


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

that looks really good (idea being stollen lol )


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice! I have tried working with wood in the past and end up doing different versions of a glue factory each time. I seem to have reached my plateau with metal and plastic. I have bought a few assembled wood kits and marvel at how good they look. My shay's are jealous!

Craig


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments I appreciate them.

Craig ooozies are always a problem with gluing wood. I use Titebond II wood glue. This doesn't take much at all for a good bond. I place a few drops on a piece of scrap wood & use a tooth pick to apply a very small amount. If your staining the wood it's best to stain your pieces before but you have to make sure they are dry & not oily. If I can I go back & reinforce areas on the bottom with a little puddle here & there. Don't get discouraged it takes practice. Just remember if you see it ooozing then your using too much.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome work there!!! 

I dabbled with some wood kits this week. Just a couple of garages nothing real fancy. I am using Aileen's tacky for assembly. It seems to be working good so far. You don't have to use too much and the adhesion is great.

Making any progress on the engine house?


----------

